# Foto hochladen funktioniert nicht wirklich



## michi(72) (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ihr,
hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen. Ich habe Probleme Fotos hochzuladen. Als erstes wollte ich das Programm laden, damit ich die Fotos verkleinern kann. Das ging schon mal nicht, weil das mit Windows Vista nicht kompatibel ist. Habe auch leider keine Lösung dazu gefunden, bin aber auch nicht so ein PC-Freak.  Nun habe ich probiert einfach so ein Foto in "Mein Album" zu laden. Aber das dauerte ewig und nichts ist passiert. Habe das auch nach Anleitung gemacht. Ich weiß mir keinen Rat mehr.  
Lieben Gruß
Michi


----------



## michi(72) (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto hochladen funktioniert nicht wirklich*

Ich habe das gerade noch einmal richtig durchlaufen lassen und nun kam die Antwort, dass die Datei zu groß ist, also brauche ich wirklich ein Programm, um meine Bilder zu verkleinern. Aber welches passt mit Windows Vista?
Lieben Gruß Michi


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto hochladen funktioniert nicht wirklich*

Hallo Michi,

versuch mal http://www.verkleinern.de

PS: Liebes Team - falsche Rubrik!


*Edit by Digicat: Servus Christine; Habs so eben ins Test-Forum verschoben.
Danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit *


----------



## michi(72) (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto hochladen funktioniert nicht wirklich*

Hallo liebe Christine,
ich habe es leider erst zu spät bemerkt, dass ich falsch war. Danke Dir.  
Ich werde es gleich mal unter der Adresse versuchen. 
Ich wollte doch auch mal Bildchen von meinem kleinen Teich zeigen, du fragtest ja auch schon nach. 
Lieben Gruß Michi


----------



## Dodi (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto hochladen funktioniert nicht wirklich*

Hallo Michi!

Hast Du denn auf Deinem PC keinerlei Bildbearbeitungs-Software, womit Du Bilder auch verkleinern kannst? 

Ich habe kein Vista, deshalb kann ich Dir auch nichts empfehlen, was damit funktioniert.

Ich habe z. B. ACDSee, damit geht's ganz schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto hochladen funktioniert nicht wirklich*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe z. B. ACDSee, damit geht's ganz schnell und unkompliziert.



   Und läuft sogar ab der Version 9.x unter Vista einwandfrei. Kostet 30€


----------



## michi(72) (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto hochladen funktioniert nicht wirklich*

Hey Ihr,
ich bin doch nicht so gewitzt, dass ich das bei meinem Programm sofort gefunden habe.  Aber nun endlich hat es dann doch funktioniert. Vielleicht nicht ganz so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe aber mal sehn. 
Ich habe jetzt auch bei der Kamera eine CD gefunden, wo man die Bilder bearbeiten kann, aber leider muss ich da auch noch was runter laden. Das muss ich gleich mal tun. 
Vielen dank aber schon mal. 
Michi


----------



## chromis (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto hochladen funktioniert nicht wirklich*

Kostenlos und ganz easy geht's damit:

http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/onlinepicture/index.php


----------



## michi(72) (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto hochladen funktioniert nicht wirklich*

Hallo Ihr,
vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen!!! Ich habe jetzt mal meine Kamera näher in Augenschein genommen und gesehen, dass dort ein Programm auf einer CD dabei ist. Ich musste mir nur was runterladen und jetzt läuft das auch. Aber wie es nun mal so ist, fragen ist leichter als selber nachzuforschen.  
Lieben Gruß
Michi


----------



## fröschle318 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto hochladen funktioniert nicht wirklich*

leider ist es mir nicht möglich ein foto reinzustellen. ich bin nicht so fit in solchen sagen. kann mir da jemand helfen? 
habe pc-system ist vista

danke


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto hochladen funktioniert nicht wirklich*

Hi,

hast Du mal den Text über Deinem Beitrag gelesen?
Wenn das Foto klein genug ist (max. 244kB und um die 800x800Pixel), kannst Du es als Attachment hochladen. Wie das geht, steht unter dem letzten Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## michi(72) (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto hochladen funktioniert nicht wirklich*

Hallo Fröschle,  
hat es geklappt mit den Fotos? Ich hatte auch erst so meine Probleme damit!!!! Zwischendurch hätte ich auch mal c gekonnt. 
Hast du die Fotos schon auf Deinem PC gespeichert?
Lieben Gruß
Michi


----------

